# MS Visual Studio 05: Cannot display DataSet Designer



## Lesso (Aug 3, 2007)

An attempt to display the DataSet Designer results in a blank screen. When the screen is clicked, a messagebox shows "Mouse click operation failed." "Bad method Token". This doesn't seem to be a database connection problem; everything works but the designer.
I hope you guys have some ideas. I have tried just about all of mine 
Thanks
LeSSo


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you tried to run VS2005 Setup with Repair option?


----------

